# If you have a bad day...



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Everything goes wrong...at work, in trafic, with children, with wife or husband, weather is bad..unexpected bills.. and you eventually sit down with your music...what do you listen to then?

Currently, I will chose Balakirevs symphony no 2


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick Drake - Pink Moon.

But since this is in the classical section I'll say Chopin's Nocturnes because they've been so incredibly familiar to me for so many years that they're comforting.

Also, this thread reminds me of this: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/1113/a0oaerzf4g3dph34mlx.jpg

(Linked for big image).


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

The final movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. At bad times, it makes me peaceful enough that at least I can sleep.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

None-classical suggestons are welcomed to.
Then i listen to Morrisay!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It depends on where I straddle the fine line between sadness and frustration that calls for chirpy, uplifting music, or sadness and frustration that calls for cathartic, melodramatically sad music.

For the former, my pinnacle is the 4th movement to Brahms's 2nd symphony. For the latter, Tchaikovsky's 6th.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Bartok is the best composer for situations like that. Bartok *understands* your rage and frustration, and knows how to talk you down from doing something that you might regret for the rest of your life.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

oskaar said:


> None-classical suggestons are welcomed to.


Oh. Well, in that case, _Careful With That Axe, Eugene_, by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Polednice said:


> It depends on where I straddle the fine line between sadness and frustration that calls for chirpy, uplifting music, or sadness and frustration that calls for cathartic, melodramatically sad music.


yes, there are nuances. I know it, and you know it to...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> It depends on where I straddle the fine line between sadness and frustration that calls for chirpy, uplifting music, or sadness and frustration that calls for cathartic, melodramatically sad music.


If you're really not sure, it is probably best to leave Gesualdo until another day.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm. Either Mozart's 40th, particularly for the second movement or Berceuse Op. 57 by Chopin. And recently I found this video of Gulda playing it, which I gotta say is pretty impressive.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Chamber music. For uplifting, late Haydn. For cleansing, late Mozart. For introspective, late Beethoven. For morose, late Shostakovich.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Bartok is the best composer for situations like that. .


I know what you say! Bartok has eased me in many situations and cercomstances.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am listening to barber cello concerto right now, and it may be helpfull, if you seek something between uplifting and comforting or sad. Very exiting work, but quite emotionally neutral


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

This one is guaranteed to induce instant enlightenment:










Kora and trumpet duets, with some light vocals. Heaven!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

carlo banana by carl off


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

oskaar said:


> Everything goes wrong...at work, in trafic, with children, with wife or husband, weather is bad..unexpected bills.. and you eventually sit down with your music...what do you listen to then?...


Usually on "one of those days" it's easy listening. Andre Rieu or Mantovani, for example. Or jazz.

In terms of more "serious" classical, I agree Haydn can give a big boost. A lot of Mozart too. A lot of Brahms ends with a high, and Bruckner's 6th is optimistic overall.

American composers often give me a "lift" as well. It's generalising of course, but eg. Gershwin, Hovhaness, Copland and Barber can do the trick. Ives' symphony #1 is nothing if not optimistic.

& in terms of Aussies, one I'm listening to often these days is Peter Sculthorpe, who actually says he's an optimist, although his works deal with our fragile environment and our native Aboriginal cultures, the history of which is full of grief. But overall he's not too dark, although he can get kind of angry or despairing about humanity, but there's always some light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Usually on "one of those days" it's easy listening. Andre Rieu or Mantovani, for example. Or jazz


I agree with you. Easy listening music. Most likely Dave Brubeck. Or Ligeti's Kammerkonzert.

IV


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Everything goes wrong...at work, in trafic, with children, with wife or husband, weather is bad..unexpected bills.. and you eventually sit down with your music...what do you listen to then?
> 
> Currently, I will chose Balakirevs symphony no 2


Mozart Linz symphony. I don't know what it is but that symphony lifts my mood and gives me energy...

If i want to wallow and enjoy the bad mood... maybe something more modern and serious like Hans Zimmer 'Like a dog chasing cars'.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mozart Violin Concerto #3.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Mozart's 3rd Violin Concerto. It has a pick-me-up feel to it. I just love how the violin sounds like it's a living breathing thing in that concerto.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Sid James said:


> Usually on "one of those days" it's easy listening. Andre Rieu or Mantovani, for example. Or jazz


Oh. I understand now. It's summer where you are. There's no need to rub in in.

Easy listening for *us*, at this time of year, is the soundtrack for Stanley Kubrick's film _The Shining_.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

If I've had a bad day then it is something punk, so I can yell and bang things. What's the most punk composer, something with shrieking strings, Paganini or Dusapin's SQs or Stockhausen with his piano thumping.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

My "go to" symphony after a bad day {such as today} has to be Carl Nielsen's *First Symphony*; it is both stormy and yet melodic at the same time, with more than a little hint of melancholy thrown in as well. However, it ends up optimistically, which is what I like most of all. Following closely behind this, I would definitely nominate his *Second* *Symphony* {"*The* *Four* *Temperaments*"} as well. 
I also really have "gotten into" Copland's *Symphony* *For* *Organ* *and* *Orchestra* when I am down or just "moody".
Truly sublime works, all! :trp::angel:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Oh. I understand now. It's summer where you are. There's no need to rub in in.


No, they are all-year-round listening for me! I meant "one of those BAD days." Not summer days.



> ...
> Easy listening for *us*, at this time of year, is the soundtrack for Stanley Kubrick's film _The Shining_.


Well the endings of Bartok's works usually give me a boost, incl. the piece used prominently in that film, _Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta_ - although they don't use the rousing final movement, I think?

But yeah, I don't envy the Northern Winters. We are spoiled in the Antipodes, that is for sure...


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Pink Moon here too
Either/Or by Elliott Smith also

and

Schubert impromptus and piano sonatas

Bad day = don't have the patience for extensive counterpoint and fugue. Bad day = just sit there and sing to me


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with Sid - I would prefer to listen to something uplifting like Mozart, Haydn or some Jazz!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, for me a bad day means a minor breakdown or depressive episode, usually in that state I'm in no mood for music. I might repeat a melody, phrase or passage of existing music or music I just thought up on the spot that I find comforting in my head, but no listening, it doesn't make me feel better.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

listen to Schnittke's SQ 1 and 3 while I bang my head against the wall in rhythm and try to fix the trigger on my now broken 'emergency suicide' gun.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

In fact some simple pop can help me...from the 80s for example. act is uncomplished good pop...and Morrisay as I mentioned. Or Nik Kershaw. Or Sparks!


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Bach's Chaconne. It seems to put me at peace with the world, regardless of my previous mood. 

Good way to start a day I got off on the wrong foot, or end a really terrible day.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Dvorak, slavonic dance no 10
If I am depressed in the right way (depression has many forms) some sweet and melancolic music can help. This one have comforted me many times.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Tchaikovsky's 1st symphony.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

If I need to pour my energy/emotion into the music for a kind of catharsis: I'd go non-classical with anything by Rise Against, or The Perfect Element by Pain of Salvation.

If I need a lift, a Mendelssohn symphony or piano concerto is the way to go, or a Brahm's clarinet sonata.

If the weather is gloomy and I want some outright cheerfulness, then Bach's Brandenburg concertos, or Mozart's flute concertos.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Something very loud and noisy .


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Bruckner's symphony #5. It rejects all trappings of reality and begins to build a megalomanic dream-project. Block by block, stone by stone, the pyramid or cathedral is erected... sweat, tears and suffering can not stop the relentless mason... the sun is scorching the flesh of the builders, but still they toil on... the mastodontic form of the edifice is starting to emerge... it is reaching for the skies, like the Tower of Babel... it is a mad dream, but we must live for dreams, the world of matter is not enough for us... and finally, in a moment of exhilaration and horror, the capstone of the building is lowered on the top. The capstone is the crown and the foundation of the building, it makes the dream finally overcome reality. Humanity burns away, identity burns away, the building, the dream, the idea is all that is left. DAAH DAH DAH DAH DAH!

Good stuff to listen after a rough day in the world of matter.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

This is for very bad days. Although I'm not really sure why I listen to it; it often makes it feel worse than I was before. It's just something that pops into my head, I guess it's the demented quality to it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If I've had a bad day then I might listen to something non-classical, but some of the classical pieces I might turn to:

Mahler 3
Mahler 6
Bruckner 9
Bach Passacaglia and fugue in C minor
Bach Toccata Adagio and Fugue
Bartok String Quartets
Bartok Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My frustration piece is Beethoven's String Quartet Opus 95. 

If I'm in pain - like last year, eight days with shingles - closing my eyes, breathing slowly, and thinking of hymns takes me away to a place of rest. 

My close friends know that if I'm listening to the B-52s, something really bad has just happened. Something about their music is so silly and random, it's able to snap me back to the real world.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I notice that when I am sad I'm more drawn to sad pieces, but if I really am _depressed _in some way (I think I've experienced that before), I actually don't want to listen to _any _music. Only silence.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

> I notice that when I am sad I'm more drawn to sad pieces, but if I really am depressed in some way (I think I've experienced that before), I actually don't want to listen to any music. Only silence.


Exactly the same thing with me; last year, I feel into a deep existential depression (I guess all teenagers at least one in a certain phase) for several months, and all music no matter how close to me before lost it's beauty. I could no longer relate with it any way, as it all just seemed meaningless and without use, which made my depression even worse. Thinking about times like that makes my heart sink; I always wondered why people say they listen to music to make them feel better.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Depression have many faces. I am medicated for it, but that does not mean that I know all about it. But if you in bether times cvan make an arsenal of music, in differnt variations, it may help you when you are depressed. One piece or one category, or even one artist with something special might help. But I know all about dont wanting to listen to music.

But make an arsenal of favourites in different moods, different styles, not only classics, the more nuanced and diverse your arsenal is, the better is the chance of finding something that helps you when you are down. It is very individual, so what helps me may make the situation worse for you.... But looking at Simpsons always helps me!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

But, remind! Making this thread I thaught about bad days... I can say a lot about music as therapy for more serious sufferings. 
Feel free to make your advice, both for dayly life struggle, and more deep black periodes.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

In a certant mood, when I am just sad, I love to listen to sad and melancolic music.

Dvorak slavonic dance is a favourite.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Debussy - Suite Bergamasque
Brahms - Second Piano Concerto
Shostakovich - Prelude et Fugue in C major op. 87


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

And the ultimate mood resurrection...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

SottoVoce said:


> This is for very bad days. Although I'm not really sure why I listen to it; it often makes it feel worse than I was before. It's just something that pops into my head, I guess it's the demented quality to it.


What? I always thought of this piece as a bouncy joke sorta thing. The fugue is amazingly hilarious. Never thought anyone would actually take it seriously. Anyway, it's amazing how a few dots and lines on a piece of paper can have such differing interpretations!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Choices are mysterious. One factor can be the personality of the performer. Arve Tellefsen is a good example (for a norwegian anyway). He is a brilliant violinist, but he also have a very warm personality, and great sence of humour. Thinking of that when I listen to his music...makes another dimention to it.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Rossini - Overtures. The Thieving Magpie always lift my mood.

Beethoven's 9th - Ode to Joy by Name, Ode to Joy by nature.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> What? I always thought of this piece as a bouncy joke sorta thing. The fugue is amazingly hilarious. Never thought anyone would actually take it seriously. Anyway, it's amazing how a few dots and lines on a piece of paper can have such differing interpretations!


I was thinking more the prelude, but I agree that it has a playful tone to it. I heard it a bad time so to me that playful quality turned to be of a mocking or at least a disturbed farce, laughing for the sake of laughing. I'm thankful I choose to this and not the first F minor prelude and fugue, which makes me feeling as I'm falling in a nightmare. I don't know what I would do with myself hahaha.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

When life beats me to a pulp, I will put on my CD's of organ works by Messiaen, sit in a totally dark room, and let the sound surround my soul.


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

Pachelbel's works! Always makes me feel peaceful and think there's hope in life.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's *Notturno, D.897, for piano trio*.. It is just a peaceful and extremely beautiful piece. It just make me feel at ease, and giving me peace of mind. I love that music, when I'm tiread and having a bad day.

When I'm angry.. I just listen to first movement of Schubert's *String Quartet no. 15 in G major*. The tremolos and fury of this masterpiece is cathartic..


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

When I want to pull myself right out of a bad day, it's Bach's Brandenburg No. 2 or Tartini's Violin Concerto D 50. Both are delightfully positive, with slower moments where I can stew if I so choose. On the flip side, I don't want to be anywhere near Satie!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I usually go for the Rachmaninov preludes or Bach toccatas.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is made to an aimated film. The biggest fim succes in norwegian history. *Flåklypa*! This is a very melancolic theme, but very uplifting to me, since it also reminds me of the great caracters, and the great story. If you have not seeb the film, you should! (It is about a formula 1 race, but that is only a shell for an eminent story.)


----------

